# War of the Burning Sky #8: O, Wintry Song of Agony



## Morrus (Oct 31, 2007)

[imager]http://www.enworld.org/enpublishing/wotbs8.jpg[/imager]The eighth adventure in the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga is now available!  *War of the Burning Sky #8: O, Wintry Song of Agony* is an adventure for 15th-level characters, and is available in these formats:

PDF ($5.99)
Softcover ($12.99)
Subscription - get all twelve adventures by email as they arrive!
[bq]As war rages on multiple fronts, the heroes call upon their allies for a strike against a secret, frozen fortress  that defends the Scourge.

Deep in the heart of northern Ragesia, the Scourge is Supreme Inquisitor Leska's greatest weapon:  a device powered by the suffering of thousands of prisoners which, if completed, could annihilate a city from across the world. 

The heroes must assault this fortress deep in enemy territory, but can they destroy the doomsday weapon before they fall victim to a wintry song of agony?[/bq]


----------

